# Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers!



## Lenny (Jan 19, 2013)

On Monday my daughter Jessica had an MRI which revealed a tumor on her brain stem. Yesterday we met with a neuro surgeon and neuro oncologist at he Dana Faber Institute in Boston. They believe, even though it is in the brain stem, they have an angle of approach that will allow them to do a computer image controlled needle biopsy. While not without risks, they feel it will be worthwhile to confirm their belief that it is a grade 2 glioma and aid them in coming up with the proper treatment, most likely radiation. We await a call from them on Monday for the date of the biopsy which will be done at the Brigham and Women's hospital.


Jess is a very strong and positive person, with a large circle of friends. We have been very blessed with the support they have shown! Please keep her in your thought and prayers!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 19, 2013)

Lenny, she is a beautiful youn woman who looks to have the support system in place, Dee and I will keep her and your family in our thoughts.


----------



## asyler (Jan 19, 2013)

y'all will be in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Mike8850 (Jan 19, 2013)

You and your daughter will be in my thoughts.
Mike


----------



## onewaywood (Jan 19, 2013)

Have faith Lenny, I have been going thru something very similar with my wife for the past 10 months. I know its not easy but keep a good positive attitude, there's been a'lot of advances in this and things usually go a'lot better than you think


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thinking of you and yours Lenny, at this difficult time.


----------



## markgum (Jan 19, 2013)

will keep you all in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Jan 19, 2013)

my sister has a brain tumor on the stem as well. after sugery she was perfectly normal and they got almost all of it. asn't grown in over  4 years.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 19, 2013)

Done, Lenny.


----------



## Akula (Jan 19, 2013)

Sending up


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 19, 2013)

Will be praying for your family in general and for Jessica in particular. Praying for the doctors and nurses also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2013)

Wishing Jessica and the rest of your family nothing but the very best Lenny.  I'm sure she will be just fine.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prayers for the Daughter and the family. May God bless you all.............


----------



## peterborough66 (Jan 19, 2013)

My Families Thoughts and Prayers to your family.


----------



## hotwire55 (Jan 19, 2013)

We will put your family on our Prayer List! Your friends are there for you! God is Great!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 19, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Monty (Jan 19, 2013)

Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 19, 2013)

As requested, Lenny.


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying Lenny. As Don said also praying for the family and the medical staff.
Please keep us updated.

Red Sibley


----------



## 18111 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm praying for Jessica and your family even though I'm atheist.


----------



## PWL (Jan 19, 2013)

We will be praying for her and your family.
Paul


----------



## gallianp (Jan 19, 2013)

In my prayers!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2013)

You got it Lenny. Wishing all the best to her.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 19, 2013)

Keep positive thoughts, y'all are in our prayers.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 19, 2013)

Jessica and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 19, 2013)

Keep the faith Lenny, the power of prayer is above understanding;  praying for you, your daughter, the doctors and your family and friends


----------



## Georgia Reb (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm pretty new here, but I have a ton of faith that the lord will put his healing hands on her.
She has been added not only to my church and community group prayer list but my daughter is leaving for India and she will put her on our world wide OM prayer list.
Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lenny, You and Jess will be in our thoughts and prayers. Stay Strong!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wishing only the best.


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Almighty and Everlasting God, the eternal salvation of those who believe in You, hear us on behalf of Your servants who are sick, for whom we humbly beg the help of your mercy, so that, being restored to health, they may render thanks to you in your Church. Through Christ our Lord. Amen


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 19, 2013)

Prayers inbound brother.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 19, 2013)

In my prayes also Lenny.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 19, 2013)

Our good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 19, 2013)

Lifting you guys up in prayer Lenny...hug and stay strong!


----------



## renowb (Jan 19, 2013)

Sending our thoughts and prayers to you and your daughter.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you all! 
She is an amazing young lady with a super attitude and positive outlook!


----------



## scottsheapens (Jan 19, 2013)

Saying prayers for your daughter for a full, speedy recovery. May God bless you all.


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 19, 2013)

Jessica and your family will be in our thoughts. Stay positive.


----------



## dbarrash (Jan 19, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm hoping for the best outcome for your daughter Lenny.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 19, 2013)

She is in our prayers.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 19, 2013)

Our prayers are with you and your daughter Lenny.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 19, 2013)

Your family and Daughter are on our prayer list.  Please keep everyone informed.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 19, 2013)

Lenny,
We are praying for you and your family and your daughter.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lenny, Jessica and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be praying for yall Lenny.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be keeping your daughter and your entire family in my prayers.

John


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying for God's hand on your daughter and your family.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 19, 2013)

Prayers continuing - for all of you.


----------



## Miles42 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prayers coming your way.  If more was possible I would.


----------



## davidbr (Jan 19, 2013)

will be praying for her.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 20, 2013)

I was deeply saddened by this, I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Dee-Dee (Jan 20, 2013)

Your family is in our thoughts.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 20, 2013)

Lenny,

Please know that you and your whole family will be in my prayers for your daughter's complete recovery.

God bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 20, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.    Darrell


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 20, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and your family!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 20, 2013)

Lenny, I send pryers and wishes the you and your family and hope that your daughter has as much sauces as I had a few months back.


----------



## keithlong (Jan 20, 2013)

Will be praying for you and daughter.


----------



## jscola (Jan 20, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with you & family


----------



## termitedave (Jan 20, 2013)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## monark88 (Jan 20, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you & family.

Russ


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 20, 2013)

Will be praying for your daughter and family.

Dave


----------



## leehljp (Jan 20, 2013)

Praying for her and for the family!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 20, 2013)

Best hopes for your daughter, Lenny.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll keep you both in my positive thoughts.

  -Barry


----------



## triw51 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lenny I will lift her up and you as well


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 20, 2013)

Lenny, count me in.

Blessings,
Harry


----------



## eldee (Jan 21, 2013)

Wishing the absolute best for your daughter, you, and the rest of the family.


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lenny I'll be keeping you and your daughter in my thoughts and prayers.

Wayne


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2013)

Just a quick update: We travel back to Boston next week for Jessie's biopsy which will be performed at Brigham and Women's Hospital. Not without risks, including possible drooping of one side of the face, our hope is it will give them the best possible information to better formulate an appropriate treatment. Jessie remains strong, with a positive attitude. Saturday she is going with friends to take part in an ice-fishing derby. Sunday, our family has asked for a gathering that they may wish her good luck in person. Please continue to keep her in your thoughts !


----------



## Lenny (Jan 26, 2013)

Today's ice-fishing derby winner for salmon!


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lenny, will continue to pray!


----------



## billspenfactory (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank the Good Lord she must look like her mother.  We will have her and your family in our prayers.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 26, 2013)

prayer sent


----------



## Lenny (Jan 30, 2013)

Jessie's biopsy went very well today, much to our relief! They feel they got a good sample of the tumor and will analyze it and determine the proper radiation treatment.  She is doing great, trying to make her case for getting released tomorrow. No damage to the facial muscles or other issues showing up at this point. One hurdle crossed!


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good news. Praying for this to continue. God bless.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 30, 2013)

A winning fish and good news........sounds like the day has been a great one.

More prayers and sending good thoughts for Jessie and the family.


Keep the updates comming.


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Lenny for the latest and best update!!
Still continuing to pray for the whole family and for the Doctor and staff.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 30, 2013)

Lenny:  Your request is our command.  You and your family are in our prayers.  Keep the spirit, Brother, and be strengthened by Jessicas positivity!



Lenny said:


> On Monday my daughter Jessica had an MRI which revealed a tumor on her brain stem. Yesterday we met with a neuro surgeon and neuro oncologist at he Dana Faber Institute in Boston. They believe, even though it is in the brain stem, they have an angle of approach that will allow them to do a computer image controlled needle biopsy. While not without risks, they feel it will be worthwhile to confirm their belief that it is a grade 2 glioma and aid them in coming up with the proper treatment, most likely radiation. We await a call from them on Monday for the date of the biopsy which will be done at the Brigham and Women's hospital.
> View attachment 88072
> Jess is a very strong and positive person, with a large circle of friends. We have been very blessed with the support they have shown! Please keep her in your thought and prayers!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the good news. She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 30, 2013)

Good news Lenny, will keep you guys in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ryanclark (Jan 30, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers to all


----------



## swirz1982 (Jan 30, 2013)

You are your familey are in my familes thoughts and prays stay stong and the grace of god will get you through it.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayers for you and your daughter.  Ask her doctors about the possibility of Proton radiation as opposed to photon (x-ray) radiation.  Proton is less invasive and safer if the tumor is the type that can respond.  You might want to google Proton radiation to see what you can learn.  I know there is a center in Mass.  Best wishes to you and God's healing for your daughter.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 30, 2013)

We will keep your daughter & your family in our prayers...


----------



## Hubert H (Jan 31, 2013)

We will keep praying.


----------



## peterborough66 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lenny, still praying for your daughter and your family


----------



## terryf (Feb 2, 2013)

Im sorry to read about this Lenny, never pleasant news; I wish her the best and I hope you are able to remain strong to support her in her time of need!
You're in my thoughts mate.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 3, 2013)

Lenny:  Prayer has been offered!


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad to hear about the biopsy going well.  The next steps will start her on her road to treatment and elimination of the cancer.  Hope she and your family are doing well with all of these changes.


----------



## chrisk (Feb 4, 2013)

Wishing the best for your daughter and family.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 10, 2013)

We traveled to Boston Thursday night and met with doctors at Dana Farber Friday morning for the results of the biopsy. We were able to get on the road home early enough to outrun the worst of the blizzard home. That was the only good news I can report. Jessie's tumor is a stage 3 and will be treated with aggressive radiation and chemo. With treatment, which we were told can be done locally (Augusta) they say she will have about two years! She turned 25 on Friday. Somehow she remains positive.


----------



## dbarrash (Feb 10, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers remain with you and your family!
Dave


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 10, 2013)

:angel:Lenny: Our hearts and Prayers go out for you and yours. Keep the faith. God has been known to work miracles. :angel:


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow - we will keep praying for her and your family.

Dave


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2013)

Continued prayers being sent your way!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 10, 2013)

WE will keep her in our prayers...


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 10, 2013)

Stage 3 is better than stage 4. Both my daughter and I have been there. After that, God's blessing on all of you, stay strong and positive, please find peace


----------



## redbulldog (Feb 10, 2013)

Will continue to pray Lenny!


----------



## scottsheapens (Feb 10, 2013)

Power of prayer can work miracles. I pray she can pull through this and live a very long and happy life.  May the good Lord bless her, as well as you and all her family.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 10, 2013)

I am glad that she can be treated locally as it will make it easier being near home, family and friends.  She sounds like an amazing young woman.  Her outlook will help her through the treatment.  I think that prognosis change from day to day.  She sounds like she will give the cancer a run for it's money and will live many years to come.
Glad that you beat the storm.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 10, 2013)

She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Tage (Feb 11, 2013)

Lenny,
Your daughter is in my prayers.


----------



## PWL (Feb 11, 2013)

Still praying Lenny. They can do some amazing things now.

Paul


----------



## triw51 (Feb 11, 2013)

You are in our prayers


----------



## 76winger (Feb 11, 2013)

Prayers for your daughter and you and your family Lenny.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 11, 2013)

Stay strong Lenny and know that we will all be praying for your daughter and your entire family.

Wayne


----------



## Coysquibbly (Feb 12, 2013)

My prayers are with you.

Kevin


----------



## tseger (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife and I will be praying for you and your family. We also have a 25 yo daughter named Jessica, and brother, I can't even imagine what ya'll are going through. God will sustain you.


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Feb 12, 2013)

I will be praying for her and your family.May God bless.


----------



## Old Lar (Feb 12, 2013)

She and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 26, 2013)

Diving and plunging into Searsport Harbor for Jessica | PenBay Pilot


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 27, 2013)

Lenny, I will keep praying for Jessica's recovery.  Thanks for the update.

Harry


----------



## Tanner (Mar 27, 2013)

Your daughter, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 27, 2013)

You have my prayers.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 27, 2013)

All good thoughts for you and your daughter.


----------



## redbulldog (Mar 27, 2013)

Will be continuing to pray for Jessica and the family daily.
Thanks for the update!!


----------



## asyler (Mar 27, 2013)

will continue to lift up Jessica and family May God bless and comfort


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 27, 2013)

Lenny:  Prayers have been offered!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lenny, she will remain in my prayers.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 27, 2013)

So sorry too here this news Lenny my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Wright (Mar 27, 2013)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## ashaw (Mar 27, 2013)

Lenny 
You, your family and your daughter are in our prayers.


----------



## Hubert H (Mar 27, 2013)

Prayers for your daughter, you and your family Lenny.  Wife and I have been in a similar place.  Sorry is way to small of a word for what you are going through.


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 17, 2013)

Lenny, any updates on Jessica?  Still praying for her recovery.

Harry


----------



## Lenny (May 9, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> Lenny, any updates on Jessica?  Still praying for her recovery.
> 
> Harry



Harry, Jess has completed her radiation and gets a few weeks off from her chemo. As they predicted, the last couple weeks of radiation left her very tired. She is now feeling more rested and for the first time yesterday went without Tylenol and nausea medication. She is very happy to be off the steroids which caused her to bloat up and gain weight. She also gets a break from her chemo pill for a few weeks and then will take them one week a month for a year. 
In a few weeks she will have another MRI to see what, if any, good the radiation has done. We have been cautioned that even if it has stopped growing, it is usually just a matter of time before it starts up again.


----------



## stonepecker (May 9, 2013)

Sending more prayers and asking that the doctors can find a way to remove this from your daughter's life.

Blessing to all the members of your family


----------



## seamus7227 (May 9, 2013)

LENNY- Jessica and the rest of your family remain in my daily morning prayers! Hang in there, God is in control.


----------



## pianomanpj (May 9, 2013)

All my prayers to Jessica, you and your family.


----------



## redbulldog (May 9, 2013)

Continuing to pray for Jessica and your family, Lenny.
Thanks for the report!


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2013)

She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2013)

Just a quick update.... Jessie's follow up MRI following the radiation treatments showed "significant reduction" in the tumor. 
She continues to have constant nausea and has just completed her first week of chemo on the higher dose. (5 days a month for a year)
She is often too tired to get up but hopefully will recover enough after each 5 day session to continue with her job and most importantly enjoy the trip we have planned. We will be headed to the Bahamas for a week along with several of her girl friends. 
As luck would have it, I have injured by arm, (popped the tendon in my bicep), unloading a truck a work and will require surgery this Wednesday.
I will be the one armed man for the Summer! 
Haven't been doing much turning but still stop in here every once in awhile.
Thank You all for your prayers and kind words of encouragement!


----------



## triw51 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lenny you are in my prayers you and your family.  I do pray you can enjoy your trip and your daughter can enjoy it as well.  God bless William


----------



## glenspens (Jun 10, 2013)

We are with you Lenny .....hang in there God will walk with you and yours....


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 10, 2013)

Lenny,  You and your family are never far away from our thoughts.  Prayers sent daily for you all.  Trust in the power of prayer.


----------



## John Den (Jun 10, 2013)

Best wishes and my prayers for your daughter.
Regards,
John


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Lenny for the update - I've been thinking about and praying for your family.


----------



## leaycraft (Jun 10, 2013)

Lenny:
just picked up on this thread- after reading through- I see that treatment is helping.  I work in the health care field, Pathology so Ive seen these tumors before.  I know your staying positive as is your daughter.  Hang tough it will get better and from experience a prognosis is still a guess.  Enjoy the days off and especially enjoy your beautiful daughter.  BTW- I'm John L. Howard


----------



## redbulldog (Jun 10, 2013)

Lenny, thanks for the update about Jessie, I will add you to my prayer list.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the update. You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## 76winger (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lenny and it's wonderful to hear Jessie's improving. Will keep praying for her and now for you too, that your tendon heals quickly. Take care and God Bless.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you again for the update Lenny,I will continue to keep you all in my daily prayers!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 10, 2013)

That'll work for both of you! From one survivor to the father of another...God's speed, peace and blessing. I have that T-shirt as does my daughter. May none of us ever have to say that to another father again...Amen


----------



## Ligget (Jun 12, 2013)

Will continue to pray!


----------



## Tom D (Jun 12, 2013)

Still praying, enjoy the summer.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 12, 2013)

Will continue to pray Lenny.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 8, 2013)

Lenny, thanks for the update on Jessica.  I continue to pray for her recovery and am glad to hear that she is improving.

Harry


----------



## Janster (Jul 8, 2013)

May she and her family of friends walk in HIS Light! I will pray for you and yours.......Jan


----------



## jhelmuth (Jul 8, 2013)

In my thoughts


----------



## monark88 (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't begin to tell you how wonderful this news is. Believe me, I know what you are going thru. I won't go into it, but I am elated for your daughter and your family.

Russ


----------



## peterborough66 (Jul 8, 2013)

Lenny, you and your daughter will continue to be in my prayers


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 9, 2013)

Glad that your daughter is doing well.  Sorry to hear about your arm, but it will allow you to spend more time together.  No one can ever say what will happen.  Glad that she is responding to the treatment.


----------

